# Halloween costume 2017



## toxichalloween (Nov 25, 2016)

Thinking of either:

Scream Team ''Alien Prostethic'' - https://www.screamteam.com/products/alien-foam-latex-appliance?variant=1227028640

or Scream Team ''Boaris Prosthetic" with flesh inspired pig look - https://www.screamteam.com/products/boaris-foam-latex-appliance

Like for Alien, Thank for Boaris


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

I am going to attempt the costume I was going to do this year.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I was thinking Victorian Witch this year


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

This year I'm going with Lydia from the Beetlejuice cartoon. I love the spiderweb poncho!


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

I feel like i perfect my scarecrow costume a little bit more each year. Its kinda fun to just expand on the same costume and add more each time to make it better (providing my home-made mask still keeps intact!!) 

but i was considering a new costume - I've wanted to do a sort of dead / ghost like bell boy.... the old school type that takes your bags to your room in the really fancy Hotels!


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

still trying to decide for this year. options i'm considering:

--elvis: i did it two years in a row when i first got the jumpsuit, but this will be 3 years since i've done it. thought about doing it one more time then retiring the suit, at least for a long while.

--the man with no name: thought about clint eastwood's character last year but decided otherwise. fairly simple costume overall.

--the jackson 5: my wife suggested getting a group to do "the jackson 5," but it would just be other unrelated jacksons (alan jackson, andrew jackson, etc.). that will depend on finding at least 3 other willing participants, so i don't know.


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

So I'm in the pickle of wanting a 3 person group costume, but also something spooky. I struggle with being a character from something for instance unless I can be the dead version of that character. Would love anyone's ideas!


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

GraveyardQueen said:


> So I'm in the pickle of wanting a 3 person group costume, but also something spooky. I struggle with being a character from something for instance unless I can be the dead version of that character. Would love anyone's ideas!


are there specific things you're considering, or just those general categories?


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

dane82 said:


> are there specific things you're considering, or just those general categories?


I'm open to anything. My husband tends to like film/television related things. We had talked some about characters from Clue or something along those lines, but came to a bit of a standstill. I tend toward flamboyant and somewhat complex, he prefers not to have to wear much face make-up. My favorite to date was when he was Will Graham and I was Hannibal Lector as a wendigo, but this year we'd like to inclue a friend who is having some pre-halloween blues since she just came out of a relationship.


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

I love the idea of the jackson 5. That cracked me up to read!


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

i tend to think for group costumes, something funny or pop culture related is easier to come up with than something spooky. 

maybe start by seeing what the three of you have in common--probably wouldn't want to do a group costume that she really likes but you guys don't have much interest in, or vice versa. when you see where your interests overlap that may help generate some ideas.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I'm thinking Little Red Riding Hood....as the wolf! I know I've seen things similar and she's such a classic character, that I kind of hesitate doing it. If I can make it work, it could be good, tho....Hmmmm....


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Well, The Deduction wants to be Zero, as in NBC. I....the way this year is going, I'll be lucky if I throw a sheet over my head with a couple eyeholes cut in it


----------



## JudeS1996 (Aug 4, 2017)

RedSonja said:


> I'm thinking Little Red Riding Hood....as the wolf! I know I've seen things similar and she's such a classic character, that I kind of hesitate doing it. If I can make it work, it could be good, tho....Hmmmm....


Cool idea I think you can make it work. My buddies and I always provide live music for my parents' big Halloween party at their house. I'm thinking of keeping the beard I've been growing and letting my hair grow a little and we can be The Beatles ha ha...


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

I created a "Theme Generator" as a way to help kickstart unusual ideas for theming a haunt. It occurs to me it's not a half-bad costume idea generator.
Here are some that popped up:
1950s Mutants
London Werewolves Vs Vampires
1940s Hospital
Egyptian	Fairy Tales
Farm/Cornfield Cannibals
1970s Statues / Golem
Swamp Dungeon
Medieval	Boogeyman
Arctic Scarecrows
1970s Graveyard
1950 Myths/Legends
South American Robots / Androids
Southwest Desert Dolls
1930s Scarecrows
Farm/Cornfield Clowns
Egyptian	Ghosts
Farm/Cornfield Fairy Tales

The random nature of the combinations makes for some useless ones, but on the other hand, 1930s scarecrows (or witches, which could also come up), might be interesting. Cornfield fairy tales? Hayseed Hansel and Gretel? Hick Red Riding Hood?

Anyway, that's my contribution at the moment.


----------



## JudeS1996 (Aug 4, 2017)

That's cool... I should tell my mom to sign up for this site lol she would love it but probably would have no idea how to navigate ha ha


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm trying to come up with our costumes for this year. We always go all out with homemade costumes.

My son wants to be a wolf, so I'm thinking of looking into maybe making a small nose prosthetic to use along with face paint and hair applied with spirit gum.

I'm vacillating between a ghost that is lit from within (lots of white gauze/tulle and white LEDs) and a Gypsy Witch (corset with big rag skirt and lots of gold chains and jewelry)

My mom usually goes TOTing with us and she is thinking Queen of Hearts.

I need ideas for my Husband and two tiny dogs who will go with us.


----------



## JudeS1996 (Aug 4, 2017)

Spanishtulip said:


> I'm trying to come up with our costumes for this year. We always go all out with homemade costumes.
> 
> My son wants to be a wolf, so I'm thinking of looking into maybe making a small nose prosthetic to use along with face paint and hair applied with spirit gum.
> 
> ...


I like the gypsy witch idea... sounds cool (but I also have this hippie side to me that I try to keep under wraps lol)... could your husband rock like a mad hatter kind of deal? I feel like it could somewhat match the witch idea if you went that way and you mentioned the queen of hearts... I haven't watched Alice in Wonderland since I was a kid but that's where my mind just went for some reason...


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Saw some cool shoes at kohls for witches and with a coupon seem like they would be












really reasonable!


----------



## Chakor (Jul 30, 2017)

This year I'm probably going with GhostFace again (I've worn the same outfit for at least four years). I'm half thinking about going with Pumpkinhead now that Trick or Treat Studios has released a wearable mask of the monster, but I'd need a _Pumpkinhead_ T-shirt to go with it.


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

It's between Rainbow Brite which was my childhood hero or a creepy killer clown since It is coming out and AHS new season is going to be about a clown cult.


----------



## WHC (Sep 28, 2017)

I like the first one better


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

This is the wife and I this year.


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

Looking good everyone!


----------



## evilashlives (Jul 26, 2017)

I was wandering the streets as Dr. Decker this year. Terrified a lot of people, though no one knew who the character was!


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

evilashlives said:


> I was wandering the streets as Dr. Decker this year. Terrified a lot of people, though no one knew who the character was!
> 
> View attachment 524522


That's a great idea for a costume , not surprised no one recognized you , most people only recognize Barker's cenobites . Ia that an official mask ?


----------



## evilashlives (Jul 26, 2017)

theundeadofnight said:


> That's a great idea for a costume , not surprised no one recognized you , most people only recognize Barker's cenobites . Ia that an official mask ?


It is the official TOTS mask, but I've modified it a bit. I added real stitching over the painted stitching, I switched out the plastic zipper for a metal one, and I added metal eyelets to the back over the molded ones. I also opened up the nose holes a bit to more closely match the screen-used mask. The tie I also made based off of a high quality screengrab from the film. The khyber is from The Devil's Latex, and everything else is "off the shelf" so to speak, but it all matches the screen-used costume to a high degree of accuracy.


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

I haven't been on in over 3 years! I've been busy with my daughter and life. She decided she wanted to be a pirate for Halloween, so we dressed up as a pirate family: Sorry! Can't figure out how to get the pic right side up.


----------



## Flowerwil (Feb 21, 2018)

Nice to read all of these ideas! Gave me quite some inspiration for my next costume!


----------



## GhostPuppy (Aug 1, 2015)

*2017 Costumes*

I wanted classic this year, so my husband and I went as a witch and the devil. I spent over a month sewing my witch gown, and he bought everything from Amazon, and guess who got all the complements...


----------

